

Remapping Keyboard Keys on Mac OS X Mavericks For Boosted Productivity - _matthewpalmer
http://matthewpalmer.net/blog/2014/01/19/remap-keyboard-keys-caps-lock-os-x-mavericks/

======
midas007
Yup, KeyRemap4MacBook and PCKeyboardHack are great. I have:

    
    
      - MBP Caps Lock remapped to F19, which opens highlighted URLs in the browser instead
      - Brightness, Backlight Brightness and Volume mapped to quarter steps
      - Eject mapped to Lock Screen (Ctrl-Shift-Eject)
    

The KeyRemap4MacBook maintainer is helpful and awesome, so I would suggest a
10 €/$ donation if you like it.

[https://pqrs.org/macosx/keyremap4macbook/donation.html.en](https://pqrs.org/macosx/keyremap4macbook/donation.html.en)

~~~
_matthewpalmer
That last one is a great idea considering my MBA doesn't have a disk drive,
but my wireless keyboard has an eject key. Thanks!

~~~
midas007
Thanks. Also check out CheatSheet if you're like me and can't remember all
these magic keyboard Konami codes.

[http://www.cheatsheetapp.com/CheatSheet/](http://www.cheatsheetapp.com/CheatSheet/)
(free)

